# 170 ac



## ILT (Aug 10, 2010)

*170 AC Question*

Pulled the 1972 AC 170 into the shed all was good. 
Went back out the next day and would not start, acted just like the battery was dead. Since it was 8 years old I thought good chance. Replaced battery and still nothing. No starter click, or anything. 
The volt guage comes up but that is it. Any suggestion on where to head next would be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ILT, have you verified that you have juice to the solonoid? Could even be sticking.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Bad connections, bad cables, bad solenoid.


----------



## ILT (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you ! I will be able to check the solenoid tomorow. the cables and connections are good. 
Will let you know thank you.


----------



## ILT (Aug 10, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> ILT, have you verified that you have juice to the solonoid? Could even be sticking.


thank you I will check and get back with you.


----------

